# Max Tortora



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)

imitatore,comico ed attore romano.Cosa ne pensate? 
personalmente lo trovo il numero 1 in italia al momento,peccato che finora non gli abbiano mai dato l'opportunita di fare uno "one man show" in prima serata


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2014)

Max Tortora è un grande. 
Nella sitcom Piloti


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Maggio 2014)

è un grande, quando imitava califano mi faceva morire. 

anche alberto sordi lo imitava bene.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è un grande, quando imitava califano mi faceva morire.
> 
> anche alberto sordi lo imitava bene.



a me fa morire quando imita celentano versione "rugantino"


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2014)

Grandissimo! Ho avuto modo di conoscerlo anche personalmente. Ottima persona e bravissimo professionista.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2014)

Non mi dice niente di che ma non nutro dubbi sul fatto che sia uno dei pochi a salvarsi in quel marciume.


----------

